# Το "Κουτί της Πανδώρας" για το ΕΣΡ



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 11, 2011)

[Είμαι υπέρ των ανεξάρτητων αρχών και τις θεωρώ κατάκτηση για τη δημιουργία ενός σύγχρονου κράτους. Το ΕΣΡ όμως έχει βαλθεί και με διαψεύδει συνεχώς. FSB]

http://www.koutipandoras.gr/?p=7271

Γράφει ο Κώστας Βαξεβάνης.

Το ΕΣΡ ανήκει στην κατηγορία εκείνη των Ανεξάρτητων Αρχών, που άφησε τον εαυτό του να μετατραπεί από «ιερή γελάδα» της υπεράσπισης της δεοντολογίας σε Ιερά Εξέταση για το δημοσιογραφικό λειτούργημα. Δεν αναφέρομαι βέβαια, σε όλα τα μέλη του, αλλά αναφέρομαι σαφώς στην λειτουργία που εξασφαλίζει η πλειοψηφία του.

Υπεράσπιση της δεοντολογίας δεν είναι να μετράς πόσες τρύπες είχε ο γκέι Μπομπ ο Σφουγγαράκης, ούτε να επιτρέπεις τα τηλεσκουπίδια στην τηλεόραση. Το λέω ξεκάθαρα: Το ΕΣΡ έχει γίνει ένας μηχανισμός, τον οποίο πολλοί χρησιμοποιούν για να εμποδίσουν την αποκάλυψη ή για να δημιουργήσουν δεδικασμένο για αγωγές και μηνύσεις σε δικαστήρια. Δεν ξερώ αν το ΕΣΡ το κάνει συνειδητά ή αν γοητευμένο από την απόλυτη εξουσία του, πνιγμένο στη γραφειοκρατία μιας ακόμη Δημόσιας Αρχής το αφήνει να συμβαίνει.

Τους τελευταίους δυο μήνες κάνουμε ως «Κουτί της Πανδώρας» μια έρευνα για την ΑΕΠΙ. Γι αυτή την Ανώνυμη Εταιρεία που στο όνομα των δημιουργών εισπράττει πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Είχαμε πληθώρα καταγγελιών για είσπραξη δικαιωμάτων από καταστήματα, όπου δεν υπήρχε καμία δημόσια εκτέλεση τραγουδιών. Μιλάμε για περίπτερα ή καταστήματα εσωρούχων όπου ο καταστηματάρχης άκουγε ραδιοφωνάκι. Ψάχνοντας, διαπιστώσαμε πως υπήρχε θέμα με τον νόμο, σύμφωνα με τον οποίο λειτουργούσε η ΑΕΠΙ. Έγκριτοι νομικοί διαπίστωναν πως το κράτος λειτουργεί ως νταβατζης της ΑΕΠΙ μετατρέποντας μάλιστα μια αστική διαφορά σε ποινικό αδίκημα. Απευθυνθήκαμε στην ΑΕΠΙ για να απαντήσει σε αυτά. Η εκπρόσωπός της, όχι μόνο δεν απάντησε, αλλά προσβλητικά μας είπε πως «ξέρει ποιος μας έχει βάλει» και πως « θα δούμε τι μας περιμένει». Γνωστός καλλιτέχνης, μέλος του ΔΣ της ΑΕΠΙ, με έβρισε δημόσια γιατί σκόπευα να βγάλω τέτοιο θέμα.

Απευθυνθήκαμε γραπτά στην ΑΕΠΙ, αλλά και πάλι δεν απάντησε. Έστειλε όμως ένα εξώδικο με το οποίο με χαρακτήριζε προκατειλημμένο εναντίον της και το οποίο κοινοποίησε στο ΕΣΡ.

Το «ακριβό στα πίτουρα και φτηνό στο αλεύρι» ΕΣΡ, ζήτησε από την ΕΡΤ να απαντήσει σε όσα λέει στο εξώδικο η ΑΕΠΙ αντί να δηλώσει αναρμόδιο.

Εν ολίγοις:

1. Ανακατεύεται σε κάτι για το οποίο δεν έχει καμία αρμοδιότητα, αφού δεν υπάρχει ακόμη εκπομπή, αλλά έρευνα σε εξέλιξη
2. Προσπαθεί να ασκήσει προληπτική λογοκρισία
3. Παίρνει μέρος σε κάτι που αποτελεί πρόκριμα νομικής αντιπαράθεσης

Επειδή δεν είμαι ο Μπομπ ο Σφουγγαράκης, αλλά ένας δημοσιογράφος με γνωστή ιστορία και τρόπο λειτουργίας, αλλά επειδή κυρίως δεν ανέχομαι το ΕΣΡ να μπει στο ρόλο του λογοκριτή της δημοσιογραφικής έρευνας το 2011 (σαράντα χρόνια από την τελευταία λογοκρισία στην Ελλάδα) ζητώ από τα θεσμικά όργανα του Κράτους να με προστατεύσουν από τους προστάτες.

Οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να καταφύγει στη Δικαιοσύνη ή και στο ΕΣΡ αν προκύψει πως όσα δημοσιοποιούνται δεν είναι αληθή. Οι λογοκριτές είναι μια ξένη λειτουργία στη Δημοκρατία, είτε δρα στο όνομα της δεοντολογίας είτε όχι.

Ζητώ από τα συλλογικά δημοσιογραφικά όργανα να πάρουν απόφαση καταγγελίας του τρόπου λειτουργίας του ΕΣΡ. Σας θυμίζω πως αρκετοί δημοσιογράφοι οι οποίοι εισέπραξαν ποινές από το ΕΣΡ, αθωώθηκαν όταν οι μηνυτές τους κατέφυγαν στα δικαστήρια. Δεκάδες αποφάσεις του ΕΣΡ με γνωμοδότηση ενός δικηγόρου ( εν είδει δικαστηρίου χωρίς μάρτυρες ή αποδεικτικά στοιχεία) χρησιμοποιούνται στα δικαστήρια ως δεδομένο καταδίκης του δημοσιογράφου από τα όργανα δεοντολογίας. Η πολιτεία πρέπει να αποφασίσει πόσες μορφές Δικαιοσύνης έχουμε. Εκτός αν επιθυμεί για τους δικούς της λόγους παραδικαιοσύνη.

[το υπόλοιπο άρθρο διαβάστε το από το λινκ]


----------

